# Mississippi Delta Mission Trip



## LaurenR88 (Jul 22, 2013)

I wanted to share with all of you the mission trip I went on with my church to the Mississippi Delta. This is one of the poorest regions in the US. I got to see and understand what poor was. Most people out there are farmers, they grow crops and have catfish farms. A lot of people aren't fortunate enough to make a living like that though. In certain little towns the nearest  grocery store or walmart would be about 45 minutes away.. so you can imagine the cost of gas traveling just to go to the nearest store, but a lot of people had no transportation. The last day that we were there we went and gave out food to these people and they all came through the serving line and the amount of food depended on how many people you had in your household.. Well from the looks of it I don't know how these families survived on such a small amount of food..1-3 people in a household only got 1 grocery bag of food..4-6 got 2 grocery bags.. 6+ got 3 bags full.. and this one lady had 11 people in her household mainly children.. and that was not enough to feed all of them for a week.. I know beggers cant be choosers but it broke my heart to know that these people and their children probably went days without eating something, looking forward to the next week when they could get food again. Some churches there didn't have indoor plumbing, they had outhouses for church members to use, so we did a lot of construction work to some churches, and we held a few  VBS' and brought children to know our Lord and Savior, and met a lot of great people and made friends while we were there. Me and 2 of my other friends on our construction team were offered to come out and duck hunt later on this year.. So im very happy and blessed about that. This was an amazing experience and a great way to do the works of our amazing God. If you or your church is planning a mission trip I strongly suggest looking into going to the Delta.. They need a lot of help there.

And a special thanks to Bo for letting us stay at his hunting lodge *Wildlife Inc.* For all of you waterfowl hunters, If you want an awesome guided duck hunt, look Bo up. He's awesome. I'm planning on duck hunting out there this year.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 22, 2013)

Sounds like a great mission.
.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your trip with us. What is a VBS? Vacation Bible School?


----------



## hobbs27 (Jul 22, 2013)

They dont even have cable way out there. Have to have satellite.


----------



## LaurenR88 (Jul 22, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


> Thanks for sharing your trip with us. What is a VBS? Vacation Bible School?



Yes, sorry should have typed it out lol


----------



## LaurenR88 (Jul 22, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> They dont even have cable way out there. Have to have satellite.



Yep.. and if im not mistaken everyone has well water.. no city water or anything like that


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 24, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> They dont even have cable way out there. Have to have satellite.



They got a dish but no door steps.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 24, 2013)

LaurenR88 said:


> Yep.. and if im not mistaken everyone has well water.. no city water or anything like that



Do they have electric  pumps? I can remember seeing a few houses in Georgia with just a hand pump  or dug well and pulley tickle. My grandmother's house had that fake yellow brick asphalt/tar paper siding and an outhouse.

Besides all that you and your Church should be praised for helping feed both bodily & spiritually.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 26, 2013)

Gettin dirty unto the Lord... what a blessing it must have been.
I wish every one could do a mission trip like that, I know the experience is extraordinary.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## LaurenR88 (Jul 27, 2013)

It was a great experience. It opened my eyes to alot of things. Me and some girls from church are going to start doing some mission projects around Coweta County. Hopefully we will be able to make a difference in people's lives


----------

